# Autoflower Narcotherapy,WhiteWidow,RedPoison + Satori Mandela Mommy!



## next (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Last grow journal attempt was a fail, lets hope this one holds up.

*Tent *- MyHydroHome 3.94'X2.3'X5.25' tent
*Lights *- 2 Marshydro led reflector 96x3watt led light - 41watt draw / sq foot
*Nutes *- EarthJuice, kelp meal, bat guano, azomite, maybe some fish emulision

*Strains*
--------
Autoflower Fem Seeds
2X Narcotherapy from Cream of The Crop 
2X White Widow from Dinafem
1X Red Poison from Sweet Seeds

As well as 1 lonely Mandela Satori, regular seed so dun dun dun.. 
So far this is what my temperature meter is telling me
*Temps* @ 76.6
*RH* @ 47%
Lights are at a distance of 2 feet over top of the seedlings, running 24hrs a day
Exhaust is running constantly.

*Soil*

Seedlings
---------------
1 Gallon Pro-mix
1tsp kelp
1tbsp dolomite lime
8tsp azomite 
I pre-wet the dirt with 1 drop of molasses in a liter of water.
Planted directly into soil, in organic small peat pots.
---------------

After 2 days moved them into #5 root pouch pots

Normal Mix
------------------
20 gallons pro mix hp
20 tbspl DL
1.5 gallons EWC - 13% i think
1cup/ft&#7500; azomite
-------------------


For some reason when the red poison sprouted, it came out lime green.. seems to do doing alright so I dunno :stoned:

As much as I want to do all Mandela Satori, I don't think I have enough time to go from veg to mother to clone to veg to flower, that will take like... 4 months. So..  ima raise a mommy Satori with my auto flowers, then in 2 months or so re evaluate my time frame and see if I can go through with the clones or hold onto the mother until time is available.


----------



## next (Mar 12, 2015)

Planted 1 lonely mandela satori, wish her luck!


----------



## next (Mar 12, 2015)

Not much for pics at the moment, here are the two bag seeds I tested the kelp out on before using it on all of them. It appears to be seedling friendly... at 1tsp / gallon of kelp. 

View attachment 1001.jpg


View attachment 1002.jpg


----------



## EsC420PoT (Mar 12, 2015)

Lookin good so far can't wait to see how it goes, green mojo to ya !


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2015)

Enjoy that satori, a beautiful plant and beautiful smoke.


----------



## next (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks Rose, I had to see this legend for myself.

Lets hope the 1 I planted is a girl!


----------



## next (Mar 12, 2015)

Heya, EsC420PoT

Sorry didn't see your post up there! Thanks for stoppin by, this will be epic. :headbang2:

I have grown all 3 of these auto's before, so hopefully I will have some hindsight and be able to make this grow better than the last. 

As always the goal is to make my "next" grow better than the last.


----------



## next (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks like 2 white widow's and a red poison joined the party.. 

The white widow's from dinafem sprouted first last time as well.. very nice packaging, from dinafem.


----------



## next (Mar 14, 2015)

And the 2 Narcotherapy's are here as well.. just the satori is left, it went into the soil a day late so, should pop sometime in the next 24hrs or so, hopefully


----------



## next (Mar 16, 2015)

Tap roots starting coming out the bottom of the little organic peat pots, so I put them into their 5 gallon root pouch pots, last time I waited 12 days and when I harvestd some of the plants' tap roots circled the small pots, and im sure it effected yield. So this time I transplanted sooner, and used peat pots as well. 

I didn't use the kelp in main soil mixture because the seedlings were still so young, and I didn't want to risk it. 

Oh ya, the Satori sprouted on time, about 1 day after the rest. So I had 8 outta 8 success rate on my seed popping, woot woot  Gotta love MJ it knows how to grow!


----------



## next (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok, most of the hard work is done, here is the run down so far..

March 11th dropped seeds into soil

March 14th seeds sprouted

March 16th transplanted

Here is what we have so far, just teeny tiny lil girls this was a a day or so after they were transplanted.

And the picture of the red poison when it popped out.. 

View attachment 20150317_170847.jpg


View attachment 20150314_183813.jpg


View attachment 20150318_104716.jpg


----------



## next (Mar 20, 2015)

It's been 3-4 days since the transplant, when I mixed up the soil I moistened it first. But they are now dry, I keep misting the top of the soil to keep humidity up, but they need some more water.

Each plant got 1liter of r/o with a dash of myco-madness, and 1 drop molasses  ph - 6.5  

Poured around the outside of the pot, hopefully I can manage the delicate game of not over / under watering a seedling in a 4-5 gallon pot.


----------



## next (Mar 20, 2015)

March 19th, 5 days old 

View attachment 20150319_235602.jpg


View attachment 20150319_235610.jpg


View attachment 20150319_235617.jpg


View attachment 20150319_235623.jpg


View attachment 20150319_235630.jpg


View attachment 20150319_235635.jpg


View attachment 20150319_235646.jpg


----------



## next (Mar 23, 2015)

Did the finger test, soil was bone dry, gave each plant 3 liters of water. They are growing like weeds.. 

The red poison's cotydon's are yellow, its new growth is yellow, but the older leaves are greening up.. maybe it germinated on a lump of peat? i dunno :rant: 

View attachment 20150322_231708.jpg


View attachment 20150322_231722.jpg


View attachment 20150322_231729.jpg


View attachment 20150322_231734.jpg


View attachment 20150322_231739.jpg


View attachment 20150322_231744.jpg


View attachment 20150322_231748.jpg


View attachment 20150322_231807.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Coming along nicely Next, keep it going.


----------



## next (Mar 23, 2015)

Thankyou Sir!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2015)

greenest of mojo to you Next. The big pot? you are going to have to make sure it gets all wet and all dry... hard to do with that big of pot for such a baby...  Hope you rock this grow Next! I will be watching..:ccc:


----------



## next (Mar 23, 2015)

Yea, playing with seedlings in 5gal pots is an experience to say the least.. i've been flamed, and burned for doing so, but each to their own.. kinda surprised that's the first comment about the XXXlarge pot. 

I don't want to fully saturate the soil just yet, it will stay wet for a good week to 10 days if I give it a full 8 liters or so.. 

I'm trying to maintain wet/dry cycle in the top half of the pot for the first week or so, then I will do full watering until I get run-off.

The satori didn't need to be placed in such a big pot, but the auto-flowers appreciate the lack of transplanting.

I used to play around weighing each pot so I would know how much h20 was in them, but I believe I have a pretty good routine / feel for it now.


----------



## next (Mar 25, 2015)

The red poison kinda looks like its heading south.. not sure what to say but I think I have to blame bad genetics.. the last 2 plants were weird too.

Other than that, things are looking good.. On a side note, if I cull the red poison I think that 4 plants would do quite nicely in my tent.. 

Still unsure where the satori will end up, but im sure i'll figure something out.. was thinking about upgrading and getting a 4x4 tent. I was thinking I could hook both tents together, have the intake in the flower tent, and exhaust in the veg tent. That way there would be fresh dry air going into the flower room, and warmer moister air going into the veg tent. 

Right now my 4" vortec fan is only turned up half way, and runs about 1/3 of the time. Do you guys think it would be able to vent a 2x4, and a 4x4 tent? Both setup with led's

Here's some updated pics, I turned the one light off to get some better pics of the color of the red poison. Anyone have any suggestions?

As sponge bob would say..
"Two days later....." 

View attachment 20150324_233119.jpg


View attachment 20150324_233123.jpg


View attachment 20150324_233217.jpg


View attachment 20150324_233225.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Are you feeding the Red Poison yet? It looks like it could use use some food. I would also leave your exhaust fan on all the time.


----------



## next (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey MR1,

They have had no nutes yet, just pure r/o water. Not sure why 1 outta 6 is saying its starving?? The red poison was this light green color when it popped out of its shell..  

Ambient air temp outside the tent is in the low 60's with humidity in the low 40's. IF the exhaust fan is on constant it gets a little chilly in there, and the humidity drops alot. Even with the fan turned down to the lowest setting, I can't keep the temps / humidity up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 25, 2015)

Are you going to have enough headroom with a tent that is only 5.25' using an LED light?  I have concerns about this as the light needs to be kept 18-24" away from the canopy.  The autos will probably be okay, but the Satori can get to be quite big.  So, I am wondering what you can do with her (girl mojo)  

You should be running your exhaust fan all the time.

The thing with the big pots is that you are only making it harder and using more nutes than you need.  There really are reasons to keep plants in smaller pots while they are small.  I don't know if I mentioned it before, but I hope you made slits in the peat pots as (contrary to what advertising says) roots do have a hard time growing through them.  And it kind of looks like the water is not even getting through well.  You can see that the soil around the plant is dry whole the rest of the soil is still damp.  Please do not feel that people are "flaming and burning" you when they are simply trying to help you grow better plants.


----------



## next (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey THG,

Headroom is an issue, wish I had more height but I have a 6' ceiling. Been looking at the Secret Jardin 120 II, it would fit nicely and is 6'. Its hard to find a tent thats not taller than 6'..

Two grows back before I had the thermostat in there, the fan was running all the time. But I had to add 3 heat mats(one under each passive intake), a humidifier in the tent, and then a dehumidifier outside the tent because the RH was just tooooo much. It just wasn't working out very well.. lots of wasted energy, the exhaust just sucked the heat / humidity out and I was fighting a loosing battle. I tried tearing a hole in the vent hose so it was blowing half the air back into the tent but it didn't seem to help either, figured the thermostat was the way to go?

If you could solve any of these issues without using 1000's of watts of power, I would be overjoyed. Perhaps ditch the 4" vortec fan and use something smaller?

Autoflowers hate being transplanted, they have a strange tap root that grows big, and straight down, if it hits the bottom of a pot, that basicly determines the bottom of the roots from what i've seen with my last 3 auto grows.

I mangled the bottom of the peat pots, took what I could off unless I was touching the roots so they should have no problem getting out. The reason its dryer inside the peat pot is I have only watered around the outside of the root pouch, im sure water is wicking into the center, just don't want to disturb the roots of the little seedling so I have left the very middle alone.

The reference to flaming and burning happened on a different forum, it's one thing to state your opinion and offer suggestions but its another to take over a thread due to a large pot, there has been much debate over transplanting auto's, and I suppose this is the route I have chosen, it seems to work out for me. 

Thanks THG.


----------



## MR1 (Mar 25, 2015)

If they have not had any nutes yet I would give the Red Poison a light feeding to see if it helps before you get rid of it. 
 Can you get the ambient space temp higher by putting a space heater in the room where the tent is? My humidity runs about 20% in the winter, a little higher in the summer, my temps are, lowest 65, highest around 78. I like the 40% humidity.


----------



## next (Mar 25, 2015)

It is in a basement, the temp down there fluctuates depending on how often the furnace / hot water heater are running. But its usually in the low to mid 60's. I have had a space heater down there in the past but it has to run almost constantly to have much effect. It's an open basement so I have to heat the whole floor, doesn't seem realistic to waste 1500 watts on heat, on the other hand, if I added another tent, hooked them together, the exhaust could be run constantly.


----------



## next (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll turn the thermostat off, and the fan to the lowest setting it will go with still be able to turn back on due to a power failure, and get back with some temps / rh values.

When the tent is in flower, I run the fan constant due to the smell, I also lower the humidity to 30% in the basement with a dehumidifier which in turn raises the temp and it does pretty good. Just trying to place it safe and use as little power as possible


----------



## MR1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah it would be tough to heat the whole basement, my tent is in the basement in the same room as the furnace. I guess it would help if you could make the area around your tent smaller so you would not have to heat such a large area.


----------



## next (Mar 25, 2015)

Ok, so for some reason the fan lets me turn it down more than usual, temps are at 75.2- 76.3 rh 41%-43%

I re-opened the large tear in the exhaust duct so it blows half the warm air back down into the tent, but the exhaust is now on 24/7


----------



## next (Mar 25, 2015)

MR1 said:


> I like the 40% humidity.



So 40ish humidity is alright for veg?

I will give the r.p a 1/4 dose of the fish emulision, its quick and easy, has a nice ph.


----------



## MR1 (Mar 25, 2015)

My veg space is 41% right now and my plants are doing real good, been low enough not to read on my meter ( below 15% ), plants still did well. some people might like it higher. If it hits 60% I turn on the dehumidifier. Summer can get humid so if I can keep it at 55% I am happy. Don't know anything about the fish emulsion , sorry.
 Correction, Just checked meter, it shows 31%.


----------



## next (Mar 25, 2015)

I kinda like the low humidity as well, it lets my pots dry out quicker.. But I always heard optimum conditions are more like 60-70% for veg


----------



## next (Mar 25, 2015)

THG,

As far as exhaust goes, riddle me this...

You have a heat source inside a box, it takes "x" volume of air to cool it to the desired temp. If the air is exchanged at a slow constant, or in fast pulses, the same volume of air would be required to cool the same heat source correct?

I know we aren't necessarily talking about heat, that is not the concern, we are taking about c02. But, if I have it setup to run in pulses, or continuously, the same amount of air would be going inside the tent to achieve the same temperature right?

If you were to compare the air inside a tent, to the water inside a reservoir, I would think its better to exchange all the air/water at once, than a slow stream of clean air/water going in.

Lots of words, had some blade hoots of the ak 47, awesomeness  But if the above is correct, that means im exchanging the same amount of air, thermostat or no thermostat.

I'm not trying to argue, and I don't discredit any of the information you have given me just trying to get my head wrapped around the concept. I have changed it to 24/7, but I will be honest having the thermostat connected gives me a more steady / controllable temperature gradient. I "had" the thermostat setup to turn on at 78, off at 75, so there was a 3degree (or approx. 5min) delay between air exchanges, this allowed the humidity to rise inside the tent, and reduced power, both of which are good things, especially for seedlings and veg. Keep in mind that during flower the exhaust runs constant and humidity is controlled.

** gave the red poison 1 liter of 1/4 dose of fish emulsion ** 

View attachment 20150325_223410.jpg


View attachment 20150325_223437.jpg


View attachment 20150325_223446.jpg


View attachment 20150325_223451.jpg


View attachment 20150325_223456.jpg


View attachment 20150325_223502.jpg


View attachment 20150325_225603.jpg


View attachment 20150325_225616.jpg


----------



## dankery (Mar 27, 2015)

looking to trade some seeds
i have a ton of some local blue dream seeds


----------



## next (Mar 27, 2015)

nah sorry mate

*maybe the fish emulsion is working out tfor the R.P* 

View attachment 20150327_005502.jpg


View attachment 20150327_005530.jpg


----------



## next (Mar 27, 2015)

hmm, im assuming this is due to the leaves touching the ground.? Happening on 3 plants, but only the bottom leaf thats touching the ground.. I knew it wasn't good for them to be touching but i've have never seen it first hand.

Was going to water them today, but I weighed one and it is 12lbs, I figure it can go another day 

View attachment aa.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Looking good Next, I would say yes to your question.


----------



## next (Mar 27, 2015)

Heres all of em, Thanks MR1 for keepin an eye on me 

Wow they can grow alot in 20hrs, last zoomed out pic was 20hrs ago 

View attachment bb.jpg


----------



## next (Mar 29, 2015)

Ok so time for some water.. if I remember correctly should take about 5-6liters to get some decent run off. I decided to go with 1 gallon for each plant, sounds like an easy number, and they aren't bone dry so we'll see how it goes. Hopefully it will be enough to atleast fully saturate the pots.

I decided use some General Organics, Bio Root - Root Booster. Says to use 1tsp/gallon for light feed, 2tsp/gallon for heavy feed. I used 1/2tsp/gallon. Starting ppm of RO water was 12 (old filters) after adding the Bio Root I have a whopping 38ppm  I used two 5gal buckets put airstones in them and aerated the nutes / water for bout an hour before I watered.

On another note, I do think the red poison is responding nicely to the fish emulsion. Also the cotyledons are just starting to turn yellow on the others, so thats why I figured I could give a lil bit a love juice


----------



## next (Mar 29, 2015)

So, they all got 4 liters except the poison because it had a liter previously.. 4Liters each was plenty, bottom of the tent is a mess =/ I have never seen a plant droop inside a Roots pot with pro-mix, I think thats why I can get away with having seedlings in a 5gal pot. The evaporation around the outside of the pot helps out alot, and with the ventilation inside the tent even an empty pot would dry out in a week. I am loving them anyways..

Interesting thing I seen while I was in there.. the peat pots are kinda bugging me, the fact that their kinda dry ect.. but take a look at this.. must be some mycorrhizal fungi. This is on the Red Poison around the outside of the peat pot. Pic says 1000 words so here it is

*I have been doing things slightly differently, the soil is as loose as it could be inside the pot. I've been watering very slowly, and only around the outside trying to prevent any compaction / soil disturbance. Apparently the microbes are thanking me for it. Or I have a mould problem -.-* 

View attachment hm.jpg


View attachment hmmm.jpg


----------



## next (Mar 29, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Are you going to have enough headroom with a tent that is only 5.25' using an LED light?  I have concerns about this as the light needs to be kept 18-24" away from the canopy.  The autos will probably be okay, but the Satori can get to be quite big.  So, I am wondering what you can do with her (girl mojo)
> 
> You should be running your exhaust fan all the time.
> 
> The thing with the big pots is that you are only making it harder and using more nutes than you need.  There really are reasons to keep plants in smaller pots while they are small.  I don't know if I mentioned it before, but I hope you made slits in the peat pots as (contrary to what advertising says) roots do have a hard time growing through them.  And it kind of looks like the water is not even getting through well.  You can see that the soil around the plant is dry whole the rest of the soil is still damp.  Please do not feel that people are "flaming and burning" you when they are simply trying to help you grow better plants.



For what its worth the specs on the website say the light should be 12-18" above the canopy for flower. Just thought i'd clear that up incase someone has the same light. I was thinking of doing a sea of green, or something of the sorts with some clones.


----------



## next (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like there is a slight bit of nute burn... I beleive one of two things is happening. Either the water I gave them yesterday is burning them (kinda doubt it would happen that fast, and if it is im in trouble) or what I suspect is happening, is the 1tsp/gallon of kelp that I used in the peat pots has now broken down into food, and its a little bit much for them. I will grab some pics, why not I like pics  

Lessons learned.. i've never used kelp meal before, glad I didn't add it to the soil thats in the big pots. Fingers are crossed that it is a minor lesson to learn.

first 2 are white widow


----------



## next (Mar 30, 2015)

first 2 are white widow 

View attachment 20150329_223109.jpg


View attachment 20150329_223204.jpg


View attachment 20150329_223155.jpg


View attachment 20150329_223228.jpg


View attachment 20150329_223142.jpg


View attachment 20150329_223208.jpg


----------



## next (Mar 31, 2015)

Plants are taking off, the red poison appears to have some greener life blood flowing through its veins, but definitely not 100%. Looks like the Narcotherapy is quite sensitive might be a bit of burning still going on on the new growth (pic shown)

Heres the pics, looks like they almost doubled in size in 2 days! :cool2:http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=224343&stc=1&d=1427859824 

View attachment 20150331_211452.jpg


View attachment 20150331_211456.jpg


View attachment 20150331_211503.jpg


View attachment 20150331_211507.jpg


View attachment 20150331_211511.jpg


View attachment 20150331_211513.jpg


View attachment 20150331_211551.jpg


View attachment 20150331_211621.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 1, 2015)

So.. after looking over the past pics and such forth.. it looks like the Satori, and White Widow's are 100% happy, looks like the Narcotherapy has a slight case of nute burn, and the Red Poison wants more food..

Gotta love multi-strain grows.. I think I should adapt the feeding schedule to suit each strains needs. So I will keep on keepin on with the 3 happy plants, I will dilute the narco's nutes with maybe 50% pure water, and I guess give the R.P a double dose of the good stuff. Gotta wait for the pots to dry out now.. might do plain water next feed(except for the R.P) will have to see how they look at the end of week.

Thanks for reading, who evers out there


----------



## MR1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks good to me man, seems like you have your plants happy.


----------



## next (Apr 1, 2015)

Gotta love amazon, gunna try this out soon 

View attachment abc.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

> Gotta love multi-strain grows..



Yes, yes you do! Plus, hey Satori? I'm in!  I have yet to run it, and want to so bad hah. 




next said:


> Gotta love amazon, gunna try this out soon



Nice, you're gettin' some tea eh? Excellent. Use it flowering weeks 3-7 (or 8 depending on when you pull) No need to use it in veg. :aok:


----------



## next (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes Dr, I clicked your link, it was like $7.85 shipped to my door gotta love it.

Ah but these auto flower strains don't really even have a veg stage.. it might be the cats meow for auto's... im heading into week 3, and they only go for 8-10 weeks total


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

OH, I'm a bonehead.. duh.. auto's! lol Wait.. they are all autos?? Satori doesn't make an auto, does it??

I'm so confused lol. 

If they are making buds, use the tea, HA! There!! :rofl:


----------



## next (Apr 1, 2015)

Lol, they are all Auto's except for the satori, she will live in the tent as long as she can. I will try and keep her trimmed back, I seen a bonsai thread it looked interesting.. Anyway she will grow for a month or so, then take a bunch of cuttings, and have them ready to go in the tent when the auto's are finished. Thats is the plan anyways.


----------



## next (Apr 1, 2015)

I've never had a plant thats sole purpose was to be a mother.. I'm not quite sure how much cutting back I will have to do to stop her from growing into a beast. I shoulda kept her in a small pot, but I do enjoy the freedom of weekly waterings.


----------



## next (Apr 1, 2015)

Here's some more pics, 24hrs does alot mhmm, i luv the speed of auto's..

Looks like the R.P is greening up, plants are feeling out their 5gal pots and filling out nicely.

*18 days from seed*

**  Just added a 45watt cfl, figured it was a quick easy way to get my temps up a degree or two. **
It raised temps about 2º, im sittin at 77-78, pretty sure the slightly higher temps will increase the metabolism of the plants and make em grow faster :vap-Bong_smoker: 

View attachment 20150401_212104.jpg


View attachment 20150401_212016.jpg


View attachment 20150401_211959.jpg


View attachment 20150401_211941.jpg


View attachment 20150401_212043.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 2, 2015)

Lookin' great Next :aok:


----------



## next (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Doc,

I do think the Azomite is lending a heping hand this round.. leaves kinda seem to be extra large and extra thick.. I think the azomite is like 50% silica, so maybe thats a large part of it.


----------



## echO (Apr 2, 2015)

next said:


> Hey THG
> 
> The reference to flaming and burning happened on a different forum, it's one thing to state your opinion and offer suggestions but its another to take over a thread due to a large pot, there has been much debate over transplanting auto's, and I suppose this is the route I have chosen, it seems to work out for me.
> 
> Thanks THG.



I think youve reached and end to your free and kind advice from THG here.


----------



## next (Apr 2, 2015)

echO said:


> I think youve reached and end to your free and kind advice from THG here.



Hm, thats a shame, because that statement was not directed towards THG or anyone here at this forum.. I was just trying to say that I had been flamed in the past and this was the route I had chosen to go.


----------



## next (Apr 2, 2015)

"The reference to flaming and burning happened on a different forum, ***it's one thing to state your opinion and offer suggestions but its another to take over a thread due to a large pot***, there has been much debate over transplanting auto's, and I suppose this is the route I have chosen, it seems to work out for me

Thanks THG. "

Thought I spelled it out quite nicely, I was just trying to "prevent" this from being a thread about pot size.. I thanked her, and stated the reasons why I choose the route I did.

If offense was taken, I sincerely apologize. Sometimes typed words don't come out sounding the way they were meant to, once again, my bad if I offended. I appreciate everyone's input, if I didn't I wouldn't be here, in an open group discussing it.

***that is what happened on the other forum, not here, and not directed towards anyone specifically at all, especially not towards THG for mentioning that it uses more nutes than required, or the benefits of using smaller pots (THG said her opinion and by no means did she take over my thread, so I hope that she didn't think that was referencing her.) ***

I suppose when I said it's one thing to state "your" opinion, that "your" was a bad choice of words. Shoulda said.. "It's one thing for someone to offer opinions, suggestions, and advice (Like THG so nicely did), but its another thing for someone to to continue to post thread after thread and get into a heated debate over pot size. Not meaning anything by it other than, lets not get into a large conversation about whether or not to transplant auto flowers

Hope I cleared that up, Thanks for bringing it to my attention Ech0. Never would I want to come off as rude, especially to a moderator, its never cool especially when it happens unintentionally.


----------



## echO (Apr 3, 2015)

next said:


> Hm, thats a shame, because that statement was not directed towards THG or anyone here at this forum.. I was just trying to say that I had been flamed in the past and this was the route I had chosen to go.



All good, just wanted you to go back and re-read, to know how it sounded....

Peace


----------



## next (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey MP,

Not sure if this is nute burn, or lack of nutes? The only nutes they have had is a 1/3 dose of bio root which is 1-1-1, as well as the EWC that was mixed in.

The first pic, is the same leaf as the last pic ^^^, on the Satori.. Any suggestions?

Last pic is of the R.P, seems to be greening up nicely mhmm 

View attachment 20150403_221111.jpg


View attachment 20150403_221038.jpg


View attachment 20150403_221128.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 4, 2015)

Well.. I think im gunna use my 1st round of earth juice on them, unless someone jumps and stops me..

I used Grow/Xatalyst/Hi-Brix Molasses, I used 2/3's recommended strength, I will bubble that untill the ph comes up, then mix that 50/50 with plain water. So they will get a whopping 1/6th dose of EJ.

3 Gal R/O water (25lbs)
-----------------
2tbl sp Grow
2tsp Xatalyst
2tsp Hi-Brix Molasses

Oh, and I had a little wire mesh tea basket thing, I put about a tbl spoon of EWC in there and hung it above an air stone. 

View attachment 20150404_003548.jpg


View attachment 20150404_003628.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 4, 2015)

Blah, was struggling and worrying about the ph of the earth juice so I dumped it in the flower bed and did another feeding with the Bio Root. Did half dose, came out to 41ppm, then I added a few drops of cal/mag to be safe, brought the ppm upto 51. Plants were very thirsty, just started to droop or I caught them when they were sleepin....


----------



## next (Apr 7, 2015)

Quick pic updates

This is the Satori
View attachment 20150407_003746.jpg

View attachment 20150407_004008.jpg


This is Narco #2, seems to be having a slightly slow start in comparison
View attachment 20150407_004015.jpg


White widow #1, the largest bushiest of them
View attachment 20150407_004025.jpg


Red poison
View attachment 20150407_004032.jpg


And white widow #2
View attachment 20150407_004039.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 8, 2015)

I think I could use some advice on what I can do about / with this Satori.. 

Whats it going to look like in 2 months, under 24hr lighting? I'm guessing a 3x3 bush.. if I did nothing.

I think it might be best if I manage to keep it in the tent under 24/0 lighting with the auto's untill they finish.. roughly another 7 weeks, then switch it to 12/12. 

Do you think this is possible? I think I would need to keep it small and short(so it would blend with my auto's), then let it fill out abit (or fill the extra space with clones)(maybe a scrog?), and flower it.. any suggestion muchly appreciated.

She is at her 7-8th node, can't remember but theres alot already.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 8, 2015)

7 weeks of veg for a satori u better top it now and start some serious lst or do what PJ does top it and cut the bottom 3 sets of nodes or wtv end result being you only have 5 or 6 branches on it. Otherwise that will be some type of monster by flip gl


----------



## Kraven (Apr 8, 2015)

Next.....just my $0.02, I really would not have put auto's in with regular photo period strains, you have caused yourself undue stress. Right now your in a pickle....and if I understand the satori strain, it seems to take 10-12 weeks to finish? I could be wrong but I know for sure you need to figure out how to flower the autos, and get the satori someplace you can veg it for a long while, while topping and training. Best of luck and green mojo.


----------



## next (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for the replies,

I figured some combination of topping / LST. I don't want it to get too tall, but I don't want it to spread out and take over the whole tent either.. atleast not yet..

Yea Kraven, it could be extra stress, but I didn't want to pop a bunch a beans.. and didn't have the patience to go through with cloning to fill out the tent, so... popped the auto's and her. "IF" they can co-exist in the tent under 24/0 lighting, that would be ideal, and I think it is possible if I can keep her under control.

Time frame wise..

The 2 Narco's, and red poison claim  60 days seed to harvest.. its been 25 days, so 35 left, or 5 weeks so I could free up half the tent in 5 weeks
The white widow takes a lil longer at 75 days, so an extra 2 weeks or so..
--------------------------

Satori shows sex at week 6-8 according to THG   - so another 3-4 weeks yet.. to know if its a girl
And another 9 weeks to flower - doesn't really matter, will be filling the tent and end time is null
--------------------------

Say 2 weeks for clones to be rooted and healthy
and another 3 weeks in veg?                     Anyone know how many 3 week vegged clones it would take to fill a 2x4 tent?
So I can take cuttings for clones 5 weeks before I harvest auto's
Just gotta find a place to veg some clones for a few weeks... I have a 2x2x4(width) box that may do the trick..
--------------------------

The satori clones may end up sharing the tent with the 2 White Widows for the last 2 weeks, not sure if I should include the original plant with the clones, or maybe keep her locked away in a small box for cuttings

So time frame may just work out, looks like I could take my cuttings anytime now, which will also help keep her under control. The side branches are just starting to grow out some, so maybe in a few days I will setup an official cloning space and get to it.


----------



## next (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow.. explosive growth in the tent last night..

Satori is taking off, looks like I should top it yep
View attachment 20150408_112945.jpg


I tucked down some fan leaves on the WW#1, she's looking awesome.
Might be time to start some LST
View attachment 20150408_113014.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 8, 2015)

Interesting reading about defoilation to control height and growth of plants..

not sure I could do it, but interesting none the less

I tied down the R.P, and spread out the WW#2 that decided to grow into a pine tree


Here is the WW#2 tied down
View attachment 20150408_134204.jpg

View attachment 20150408_134230.jpg


And the R.P
View attachment 20150408_134208.jpg

View attachment 20150408_134241.jpg

View attachment 20150408_134239.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey guys,

Looks like the Satori has alternating internodes on some of her side branches. I think I see some trichromes on her too -.- I moved a fan leaf and she smelled good
View attachment 20150409_224927.jpg

View attachment 20150409_225016.jpg


Here is WW#2 after being tied down, pre-flowers are coming on strong.
View attachment 20150409_224753.jpg

View attachment 20150409_224738.jpg


Here is the R.P, still light green.. must be the pheno type?
View attachment 20150409_224701.jpg

View attachment 20150409_224723.jpg


Here is Narco #1, I really like the way this one looks
View attachment 20150409_224708.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 10, 2015)

Ah.. That Satori is krazie.. I had to slow her down, so off with her head! Lol, I hate cutting my plants  

View attachment 20150410_013050.jpg


View attachment 20150410_013100.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 10, 2015)

Firstly, nice job! :aok: Everything is looking rather good! 

Secondly, yep, alternating nodes on Satori! Cheers there  

You don't like cutting your plants? I used to HATE it. I was one of the types that would flower 13 plants in one tent because I couldn't kill off the number I needed to kill to have my tent filled properly. Now-a-days, I'm quite good at it...but it doesn't bother me a tiny bit down inside. 
As for topping / LST etc etc.. I love giving them a work out! They love it too! Be rough with em.


----------



## next (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks Dr, means alot coming from you.

I just hate having to cull / trim / top.. I feel like i'm hurting the plant. The day I cut them down its almost the same as shooting a deer. I get a sense of empowerment? I feel a great appreciation towards the plant / animal for providing for me, its kinda awesome, kinda sad. The plant lived, and died, for me.. there's something that leaves me in "awww" when I think about that.

Have u ever felt that way, a great appreciation towards your plant for providing you with some great smoke?

On the other hand, I really do enjoy doing LST. I find myself trying to be so careful that I do end up being rough with them.. haven't grown much in awhile so kinda still getting the feel for it back


----------



## blowinthatloud (Apr 10, 2015)

i have a nice Dinafem White Widow girly growing also, gonna be interesting to compare...LST or Fimming is the way to go. topping a plant takes longer to heal an adds time to veg stage in my experience...BtL


----------



## next (Apr 10, 2015)

Heya BtL,

It will be interesting to compare I will have to go check your grow out. The kicker is that mine are autoflower'ss.. so no cutting will be done due to the fact that they have no veg stage, so it would take away from fower time.

Thanks for stoppin by, im headin over to check yours out


----------



## next (Apr 11, 2015)

What do you guys think, 

Should I give them the juice yet? (earth juice)
Keep feeding them the same dose of bio root?
Or pure water?

I'm kinda leaning towards pure water, with maybe a little cal/mag.. It kinda looks like the Satori wants some extra magnesium.. I'm thinking the last 2 waterings with the bio-root are still there inside the large pots.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 11, 2015)

next said:


> Thanks Dr, means alot coming from you.
> 
> I just hate having to cull / trim / top.. I feel like i'm hurting the plant. The day I cut them down its almost the same as shooting a deer. I get a sense of empowerment? I feel a great appreciation towards the plant / animal for providing for me, its kinda awesome, kinda sad. The plant lived, and died, for me.. there's something that leaves me in "awww" when I think about that.
> 
> ...



Ohhh yeah, I used to be really bad at cutting plants and chopping em down was the worst. During harvest, even to this day.. I pause for just a few moments to reflect on the plant.. how it's lived.. hoping I cared for her enough. Yeah, I'm like that. I get that *sigh* of nostalgia and wishing I didn't have to kill the plant to harvest its goods...after the first one goes down, it's just a massive CUT fest and I don't think of it much anymore beyond that...but that first plant; Always get me. 

The worst thing for me, was getting over killing off vegging plants so they could have more room to veg properly, and so that I didn't fill my 4x4 with 13 plants!! lol I've done 12 a few times and wouldn't do it again the way I was, that's for sure! hah


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 11, 2015)

As for the feedings, I can't give any quality advice there. I have no right, considering my knowledge of soil apparently sucks according to my last 6 months of experience LOL!!  

Wishing you well!


----------



## next (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks Doc,

I appreciate the honesty!

I'm going to try another batch of earth juice, before I threw the last batch in the garden I used it on a sickish plant that was very nute deprived. The plant took it in stride, showed lush green growth and is very happy. I guess seeing is believing, the nuted water had a ph of 4, and the plant loved it.

Anyways, I have 6 gallons bubbling, 3gal per bucket.
For each 3 gallons I added
1Tbsp molasses
1/2 tsp cal/mag
1tsp xatalyst
1Tbsp grow, and 1tsp EWC just for fun

Starting ph was 3.9, and 280ppm, its been about 4 hours and the ph is up past 4.0. I had a smoke and watched the ph meter, it took 10min to go from 4.04 to 4.05 

Not sure why the ph rose normally this time.. for what its worth this round I added some cal/mag, and also I put the molasses in first.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Apr 12, 2015)

heres my WW, i guess we cant really compare much but looks! lol! Owell we can compare buds when the girls are done!!.BtL 

View attachment 201415grow 072.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 073.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 12, 2015)

Hey man,

Nice plant ya got there, too bad u chopped her head off! Jus jokes 

Heres my white widow, she's 2 days short of her 1 month b-day. They were all very thirsty, just gave em some water.
View attachment 20150412_004651.jpg

View attachment 20150412_004715.jpg

View attachment 20150412_005051.jpg


Here's the lot of em
View attachment 20150412_012557.jpg


And here is white widow #2, same batch of seeds, just not quite as impressive of a plant.
View attachment 20150411_233710.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 13, 2015)

These are the fan leaves on the R.P, any idea what this is? 
View attachment 20150413_004722.jpg

View attachment 20150413_004708.jpg


These are the growing tips of the Whitewidow and Narco's, maybe a lil bit too many nutes?

View attachment 20150413_004650.jpg

View attachment 20150413_004627.jpg

View attachment 20150413_004627.jpg

View attachment 20150413_004616.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Maybe up the feed on the RP a bit, looks like it is starting to take it from the fan leaves. What I can tell from the other pics, they look good , not sure if that is nute burn or just new growth. Pics four and five could be showing some nute burn but does not look bad. Hope this helps.:joint4:


----------



## next (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks MR1


----------



## blowinthatloud (Apr 13, 2015)

lookin good Next! keep it up! BtL


----------



## next (Apr 13, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Maybe up the feed on the RP a bit, looks like it is starting to take it from the fan leaves. What I can tell from the other pics, they look good , not sure if that is nute burn or just new growth. Pics four and five could be showing some nute burn but does not look bad. Hope this helps.:joint4:



Sorry didn't have much free time yesterday, so I will chat a lil more today. I guess I should just call a spade a spade, the R.P is a fat kid who's unhappy, and stuck at the salad bar, the narco's say they can't handle the 5 course meal and steak and potato's would do just fine.

I really like the day after I give them the juice, had about 1" growth give or take on all of the plants. I should mention that the lights were 2' above the pots this entire time, so the plants slowly grew up into them. These led's sure seem to keep my plants LOW to the ground.. I run with both the veg/bloom switches on the entire time, I find the bloom's red spectrum really helps warm things up. Anyways, I raised the lights they are now at 20"

So far the white widows are the tallest, #1 is 9" and #2 is 10", they are also both LST'd, so they would be im guessing 15-16" if I hadn't tied them down.

The R.P is 10" and was also tied down, so it would be 15-16" as well.

The Narco's are the smallest, #1 is 7", #2 is only 6".

The Satori is chilling at a cool 7.5", after topping the 2 new tops have grown about an inch.

I just took more pics, will upload them in a few.

Thanks for stoppin in BtL 

View attachment 20150413_212014.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 14, 2015)

Everything is lookin' goooood :aok: 



> I run with both the veg/bloom switches on the entire time, I find the bloom's red spectrum really helps warm things up. Anyways, I raised the lights they are now at 20"



Yep, you want to keep a full spectrum on them, even in veg :cool2:


----------



## Farseer (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey next.

Those are some fantastic looking plants you got there, keep up the good work man!


----------



## next (Apr 15, 2015)

Quick pic from the tent, man that Satori is a MONSTER. Just tied down the 2 new tops last night, and she went KaBoom overnight. Musta been the c02 from the doggies :baby: 

View attachment 20150415_090653.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 16, 2015)

Mixing up a batch of EJ, same as last batch but I added 1tsp of the pure blend tea.. I don't think it is 100% organic, but it looks like it is 98% or something krazie.. anyways, the ppm is at 250.


----------



## next (Apr 16, 2015)

Do you guys think it is possible that by adding the CFL it somehow caused my plants to stretch? Seems as tho the R.P and WW#2 both stretched right after I put the extra light in there.. anyone out there added a cfl to an led grow an experienced this? I don't think its such a bad thing, considering my plants have always stayed extremely short..


----------



## next (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks like watering time tomorrow.. slight droop going on. 
View attachment 20150417_002037.jpg


This Narco#2 sure took off! Will do a little LST on her tomorrow, try to pull some branches apart so the leaves and growth tips aren't so touchy touchy
View attachment 20150417_002123.jpg


And the Satori, I think she is doing alright, the lower branches are fighting to take the top, she will have many tops soon.. As they keep popping up, I will keep tying them down. So far I only tied down the 2 new tops, was easy peasy lemon squeezy, and awesome results.
View attachment 20150417_002114.jpg



Straight water for the Narco's and Satori tomorrow. I will feed the WW's and the R.P the mix that has been bubbling. It had massive foam for 24hrs, then it slowed down, I added 1tsp molasses and it fired back up, 12hrs later same thing so gave it another tsp molasses. I think thats how it works, microbes are hungry when the foam goes away so feed them a little more. I must say with the addition of the Pure Blend Tea my bucket was almost bubbling over, massive foam / bubbles.


----------



## next (Apr 18, 2015)

Lol, well I gave the R.P a Spa treatment.. I had my nutes bubbling in a 5gal bucket, it had a good 6" of foam in it. Looked like some good stuff, I left the 4 bubblers on and just dropped the pot inside the 5gal bucket, it bubbled and jiggled.. looked like a spa treatment. I'm sure it aerated the roots like no other. All other plants got R/O water.

I think I am starting to see a Phosphorus def, and maybe some calcium. Quite a few plants are getting purple petioles, small necrotic spots. Also older growth yellowing from the inside out

The satori has burnt edges on lower fan leaves, I think they are all a little hungry.. I will post some pics tomorrow. was a long day. peace out


----------



## next (Apr 19, 2015)

Here is the Satori 

View attachment 20150419_214357.jpg


View attachment 20150419_214224.jpg


View attachment 20150419_214213.jpg


View attachment 20150419_214205.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 19, 2015)

Here is WW#1 

View attachment 20150419_214000.jpg


View attachment 20150419_214030.jpg


View attachment 20150419_214038.jpg


View attachment 20150419_214332.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 20, 2015)

Narco #1 and #2 

View attachment 20150419_214409.jpg


View attachment 20150419_214337.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 20, 2015)

WW #2
View attachment 20150419_214417.jpg

R.P
View attachment 20150419_214422.jpg

The whole tent
View attachment 20150419_214434.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 everyone!

The ladies did wonders today, must of smelled all the love in the air. 

View attachment 20150420_205149.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 24, 2015)

Both Narco's on the right, Satori is bottom middle, White widows top left and top middle, R.P bottom left. 

View attachment 20150423_232618.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 24, 2015)

added 1/2 tsp per galon of cal/mag. It doesn't have any sulfur in it tho.. The azomite I added has very very little sulfur in it as well, it has 10 times more gold than it does sulfur according to the ppm.


----------



## next (Apr 25, 2015)

Red poison has a nice bud growing on her.
View attachment 20150425_142644.jpg

Top view
View attachment 20150425_142737.jpg

White widow #1, gave her a spray of epsom sats yesterday i think its working -.-
View attachment 20150425_142731.jpg

White widow #2, lookin good
View attachment 20150425_142713.jpg

Narco #1, and #2 filling out the tent
View attachment 20150425_142619.jpg

And filling full of buds
View attachment 20150425_142551.jpg

Oh and the satori!
View attachment 20150425_142719.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 25, 2015)

Trying to mix up multiple batches of EJ, kinda confusing when you have 2 buckets and 6 plants.

.7ml / L cal/mag
1ml/L molasses
1ml/L grow
.7ml/L pure blend tea
.7m/L EWC

So far thats my base mix, that is what the satori was watered with. She is for sure a heavy drinker. I added .75ml/L bloom, will be giving that to ww#1,#2, Narco #1,#2. Will probly add some extra grow, and extra bloom in for the red poison.
Take er easy MP


----------



## next (Apr 25, 2015)

Recommended doses are

Veg
4ml/L grow
1.3ml/L catalyst
1.0ml/L meta-k

Bloom
2.0ml/L Grow
6.0ml/L Bloom
0.3ml/L Catalyst

------------------------

.7ml / L cal/mag			*Satori*
1ml/L molasses
1ml/L grow
.7ml/L pure blend tea
.7m/L EWC
.35ml/L catalyst
------------------------
.7ml / L cal/mag
1ml/L molasses
1ml/L grow				*Narco's*
.7ml/L pure blend tea
.7m/L EWC
.35ml/L catalyst
.75ml/L bloom
(+.75ml Bloom)
-------------------------
.7ml / L cal/mag
1ml/L molasses
1ml/L grow
.7ml/L pure blend tea			*WW#2*
.7m/L EWC
.35ml/L catalyst
1.5ml/L Bloom
(+1.5ml Bloom)
-------------------------
.7ml / L cal/mag
1ml/L molasses
2ml/L grow
.7ml/L pure blend tea			*R.P*
.7m/L EWC
.35ml/L catalyst
1.5ml/L Bloom
.5ml/L hygrozyme / 4-5liters
(+1ml/L Grow, +1.5ml Bloom, +.5ml Hygrozyme)

The last round I grew I added about 10% pro-mix vegetable and herb mix, I think it added alot of nutes, caused me a little grief, but turned out pretty decent in the end... Because of im missing those extra nutes this round, i'm under feeding my babies.. live n learn as they say. Auto flowers are so finicky, I couldn't imagine trying to grow them with synthetic nutes, they would burn to a crisp with 1 drop per gallon.

This satori is throwing a wrench into things as well, everyone says she drinks the water and they were right. I will have to water her on her own schedule because she can't make it 6-7 days between waterings like the rest of the plants.


----------



## next (Apr 27, 2015)

These 2 Narco's look beautiful, they did awesome last grow as well. I would highly recommend this strain, very stable, just beautiful plants. And the high is euphoric, grade A in my books. They are currently 13"-14" tall. I think the stretch is done, what little of it there was. I can't get over how quickly these auto's grow.. unbelievable. These are just heading into their 7th week, man time fly's by.
View attachment 20150426_212332.jpg

View attachment 20150426_212431.jpg

View attachment 20150426_212407.jpg

View attachment 20150426_211939.jpg

&#8220;Narcotherapy, by definition, is a form of therapy originating in China that disables the body, or one part of the body, temporarily by drugs or acupuncture&#8221;. It is also the name of our new medical strain! We took Narcotic Kush and crossed it with Double Cream- this resulted in a combination that delivers truly outstanding medicinal properties in an auto format. Her high CBD levels can help patients achieve anti-inflammatory, anti-anxiety, anti-pain and anti-spasm effects without the need for pills or potions!

She packs a seriously narcotic high that will leave you dazed and drooling and her smooth, musky-hash taste and scent are truly hypnotic&#8230;

&#8230;MEDITATE & MEDICATE&#8230;CBD + THC = TLC!!!

Genetics: WW x WW x AFGHAN KUSH x RUDERALIS

Genotype: Mainly Indica

Suitable for: Indoor/Outdoor

Yield: Approx 550/m2 indoor & 900g/m2 outdoor

Seed to flower: Approx 60 days

Mould/Pest resistance: High

THC: 20%

CBD: 1.4%


----------



## next (Apr 27, 2015)

Here is the satori, slightly under fed but I think its helping prevent her from turning into a monster. The EJ should kick in and she will take off again. I keep checking on "her" hoping to see some pistols but can't see any yet.. She is very easy to train, very predicable, its a pleasure to LST her. I'f I re-tied a few branches she could be brought down to 6" easily. The kicker is all those branches' side shoots will shoot up, then I will have more tops than I know what to do with.. I might have to let her 9 tops grow up for a bit (haha) until I free up some tent space. Then she can spread her wings and flower away. So far so good, she is blending in quite well with the auto's. 

View attachment 20150426_214146.jpg


View attachment 20150426_211959.jpg


View attachment 20150426_212145.jpg


View attachment 20150426_212253.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 27, 2015)

This is a little sumthin, sumthin, I've had going on for awhile.. I planted a Sweet Cheese Fast Version awhile back.. before I planted the satori, and and the auto's. I was going to use her as a mother plant, I liked the fast flowering time of 8 weeks. It was the only real MJ seed I had at the time, it was a freebie. Anyways.. she has been on the ropes from time to time, neglected, topped, many cuttings taken, under watered, under nuted.. 

She has been hiding in the tent the whole time, except I ran out of room a few days ago.. For now she is just chilling with a CFL over top of her, I will have to get something setup to keep some mothers alive in. She is almost a bonsai, she isn't huge, and seems to be producing lots of cuttings. 

Here are the pics of her, her clones, and the little bubble cloner setup. So far I have only lost 1 clone. They are in about 65' temp, water and plants. They're getting ambient light from a 4' fluorescent light thats a level above them.

The last pic is the top of the satori, I will be shocked if it roots. 

View attachment 20150426_223608.jpg


View attachment 20150426_223652.jpg


View attachment 20150426_223736.jpg


View attachment 20150426_223806.jpg


View attachment 20150426_223813.jpg


View attachment 20150426_223835.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh, the red poison like it like a dat! 

View attachment 20150427_235436.jpg


View attachment 20150427_235429.jpg


View attachment 20150427_235445.jpg


----------



## next (Apr 29, 2015)

Hmm, looks like the Satori is now showing like stage 2 phosphorus deficiency.. a few leaves have dark brown blotches. More food, more more more I think


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 2, 2015)

damm bro lookin good!! BtL


----------



## next (May 2, 2015)

Thanks BtL, And Happy 420th post for me!! w00t w00t :yay:

Sorry haven't updated lately.. things kinda started goin south and I was in the sick plants section fer abit.. Will update later tonight but heres some pics from yesterday.

Red Poison - Really like the pink and red hue's, still a hungry girl but im learning to feed her more. Some of her leaves have some nasty taco'ing going on.
View attachment 20150501_232041.jpg


White Widow #2 - Wow she is a lengthy girl, doing pretty good.. slight burns on the leaf tips, a few of the lowest fan leaves are yellowing from the inside out, veins are yellowing first.
View attachment 20150501_232220.jpg


Narco #1 - Doing great, looking frosty, slight yellowing on the tops of some lower branches.
View attachment 20150501_231900.jpg


Narco #2 - Not quite as much buds and trichs as #1 but coming along. Has some spotting on 2 upper fan leaves..  You can kinda see the 2nd leaf down on the left.
View attachment 20150501_231917.jpg


White Widow #1 - Not sure whats going on with this gurl.. But its not stopping her from making budz :confused2: Gave her 1 epsom salt foliar spray bout a week ago or sumthin
View attachment 20150501_231940.jpg


Kinda got mixed information about whether or not to be using cal/mag.. Does it look like they could use some extra cal/mag?


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 2, 2015)

wow that red poison looks good even my wife liked as she was walking by i had to show her! Btl an wife! lol


----------



## next (May 4, 2015)

Well, i've had a batch of EJ bubbling for about 36hrs, ph has come up from 3.7 to 4.9. This is what is in the mix, I did some reading through my last few logs and by this time last time, I had givin them much much more food yup. So they get the works this time.
----------------------------
2ml/L EWC 
2ml/L Grow +100%		Full Flower Dose	Narco's
4ml/L Bloom +400%		2/3 dose
.7m/L Pure Blend Tea
1.3ml/L Xatalyst
----------------------------
1ml/L Molasses
2ml/L EWC
2ml/L Grow +100%		Full Flower Dose	WW#2
4ml/L Bloom +100%		2/3 dose
.7ml Pure Blend Tea
1.3ml/L Xatalyst
----------------------------
1ml/L molasses
2ml/L EWC
2ml/L grow -			Full Dose		R.P 
4ml/L Bloom +100%		 2/3 dose
.7ml/L pure blend tea
1.3ml/L Xatalyst'
----------------------------

I think I will add some myco-madness in right before I water. I don't think it can hurt.. wish me luck.


----------



## Rosebud (May 4, 2015)

Flowering mojo to you.


----------



## next (May 4, 2015)

Thanks Rose, I think I need all the mojo I can get, I shall pass it onto the ladies for ya!


----------



## next (May 5, 2015)

Here is Narco #2, best plant I have. 

View attachment 20150504_213938.jpg


View attachment 20150504_214015.jpg


----------



## greyghost (May 5, 2015)

Now that's a gorgeous looking plant.


----------



## Kraven (May 5, 2015)

Looking nice next


----------



## next (May 5, 2015)

Thankyou, thankyou..

I used to think growing multiple strains was no good, because I end up with a mixture of happy plants, and unhappy plants.

Now maybe im thinking its a good thing, pop random genetics and hope that one of them likes the way you water. lol :stoned:


----------



## Grower13 (May 5, 2015)

:48:

How's that narco 2 smoke?


----------



## next (May 5, 2015)

I thought it was just freakin awesome, my other half didn't really enjoy the smoke. After a good cure it mellowed it out. It was phenomenal as far as the high goes.


----------



## next (May 10, 2015)

WW #2 - She has maybe 7-8 lengthy tops, should get lots of nugz from her.
View attachment 20150509_232239.jpg

R.P - I wanna eat it!
View attachment 20150509_232252.jpg

View attachment 20150509_232259.jpg

Narco #2 - Still thriving, looks just delicious
View attachment 20150509_232307.jpg

Narco #1 - Yellowing started before last watering, and has continued.. 
View attachment 20150509_232324.jpg

WW#1 - Strange plant, not like the other 4 white widow's i've grown..
View attachment 20150509_232317.jpg


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2015)

Dam fine buds your getting there Next, looks like it should be some good smoke.


----------



## next (May 10, 2015)

Thanks MR1,

Just need to get my yield up!

Not sure what to do next.. I have half a dozen clones rooted of the Sweet Cheest Fast version, that claim to flower in 6-8 weeks. 

As well as the lone Satori, but she is in rehab at the moment. Decisions, decisions!!

Hmm, after looking at the lone Satori, there is a "chance" she will fill my 2x4 tent all by her lonesome, she will easily fill out 2x2, not sure how to seduce her into being a large rectangle. Might do the large satori, and if I have to use some of the Sweet cheese clones to fill in the empty spaces


----------



## next (May 10, 2015)

The red poison, and Nacro's claim to be finished this thursday, at 60 days from seed


----------



## next (May 12, 2015)

Watering day.. will post some pics. I'm going to water with no nutes, just a little bit of hygrozyme.


----------



## next (May 14, 2015)

seems as tho a virus has been getting the best of me for the past week or more,looks like my plants took a slight hit. They went 9 days without water -.- 

Pounding headache, chills, and body aches, bending over was not pleasant on the brain. Was like I had the flu, without cough / sore throat / fever.. Anyways, I think im finally on the road to recovery. Plants are watered, now to take care of the snakes! 

Peace out MP


----------



## MR1 (May 14, 2015)

Feel better soon man, tough to get things done when you are sick.


----------



## next (May 14, 2015)

Thanks MR1, 

View attachment 20150512_222801.jpg


View attachment 20150512_222955.jpg


View attachment 20150509_232317.jpg


View attachment 20150512_223123.jpg


View attachment 20150512_223034.jpg


View attachment 20150512_223105.jpg


View attachment 20150512_223816.jpg


View attachment 20150512_223857.jpg


View attachment 20150512_223838.jpg


View attachment 20150512_223956.jpg


----------



## budz4me (May 14, 2015)

Looking good in here, I can smell them over the interwebs lol


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 14, 2015)

wow those look beautiful! i cant wait till mine get that far along! BtL


----------



## next (May 14, 2015)

Thanks guys, personally I think they look a little rough.. It amazes me how hard they try to make the sticky icky greens, they will do what ever it takes to try and make you some goodness.

I do love the speeed of auto's! It's like boom boom boom


----------



## next (May 15, 2015)

Did some peeping around with my jewelers loupee, then I accidentally pushed out the 60X zoom side, 3 lenses' fell out. I put one on the back of my phone camera, and WOOT, had trouble getting good pics inside the tent cuz I was shaking and so were the plants. But it works awesome! Downloaded an app that sets the focus up close, and boom, its like a microscope in my hand. 

Here's a pic of the krazie white widow #1 might be nearing ripeness. And I can make room for the Cheesy babies. Just so happens my drying chamber goes where the cheese clones are, so when 1 plant comes out of the tent, the 6 cheese clones go in.

For hanging my plants, I use a very large cardboard box that I laced wire through to hang the plants on. Then I cut a 4" hole and ran ducting from it, into the tent with the charcoal filter. Put some holes in the opposite side and it worked great. No smell, and a slow steady breeze going over the plants. 

View attachment CM150515-20423404.jpg


----------



## MR1 (May 15, 2015)

Nice pics, I liked the cheese I grew , can't remember the breeder but it was good smoke.


----------



## next (May 17, 2015)

We are at 8 weeks.. I hate playing the guessing game on when to cut em down..

I don't think the trichs turn amber quite the same with auto's as they do with photos.

I dunno but according to the specs that there red poison is ready to come downnnn


----------



## next (May 18, 2015)

Here is the Red poison has some fox tailing going on, still bulking up
View attachment 20150517_203810.jpg


Just pulled her outta the tent to check the trichs, they're still clear 
View attachment 20150518_213859.jpg

View attachment 20150518_213823.jpg

The delicious looking narco #2
View attachment 20150517_203649.jpg

The narco #1 lagging behind
View attachment 20150517_203621.jpg

And the large krazie white widow, she's dropping leaves like no tomorrow
View attachment 20150517_203736.jpg

Budz look pretty goood tho
View attachment 20150517_203744.jpg


----------



## next (May 20, 2015)

I don't really like the look of the tent, when the auto's start fading away.. but in a way, its like the leaves in autumn with the colors of a purple sunset 

As you can see the Satori is still about 6 shades of green too light. The undergrowth, and the clones I took, are lush green.. I dunno, sometimes I just don't get along with certain plants. :'( 

View attachment 20150520_085328.jpg


----------



## next (May 25, 2015)

white widow #2 has lost all fan leaves, smaller leaves are few and far between. Not much left of her, and the triche's are still clear / cloudy. 

White widow #1, is fading away quickly, still has lots of leaves, but not much green left. Triche's are bout 30% amber as well.

The red poison still has clear triche's, buds look yummmmmy.

Narco #2 is still very much green, has lost a dozen or so leaves, and the trichs are about 30% amber.

Narco #1 is not real crystally, but doing alright, still has clear triche's.

That is all. Might try and get some awesome close up pics, but need something reallllly stable. Thanks for looking. Cutting will start soon!


----------



## next (May 26, 2015)

Ah, I chopped down the WW#2, and also tested a nug of WW#1. I took her at day 70.

WW2 is kinda what I expected, lengthy buds, but tons of them. Same as the last 2 plants I grew.

WW1 was different from the start of flower, but man she looks yummy. I want to nickname her doublestack. Massive amounts of trich's. I did a very quick cure on a nug and it tasted like nothing -.- kinda like taking a hit off a hooka, more air than smoke if that makes sense.. wayyy to smoooth.  Very odd, im guessing it was from the quick dry, I used an oven / radiant heat to dry it out in bout an hour.

Here is WW#2 day before I chopped her
View attachment 20150525_105610.jpg


----------



## next (May 27, 2015)

Here is the red poison, trichs are cloudy, but 0 amber. Think I should chop her?

View attachment 20150527_000752.jpg


----------



## next (May 29, 2015)

I dumped the 5gal pot that the WW#2 was growing in, and wow. It was just beautiful. The entire pot came out in one big chunk, I could break the soil away and each handful was full of roots. After I broke the majority of the soil off the root ball this is what remained.

100% success with the peat pot, also I put the soil very loose into the pot this time. No compaction, made it nice, and fluffy. 

View attachment 20150529_102746.jpg


----------



## next (May 30, 2015)

I laid WW#1 to rest.. sticky icky goodness


----------



## next (Jun 1, 2015)

WW#2 is curing

WW#1 is drying in the box

Red poison hanging from the ceiling, they are all coming down tonight!!! Will take some pics along the way

**edit**
Might leave the narco #2 for a lil bit, i dunno, she's still very green hasn't lost any foliage.


----------



## next (Jun 4, 2015)

I think I got 2 oz give or take off each of the ww#2, and narco #1. Each filled a quart jar to the top.

Probly get a little less off of the red poison. But if I get an average of 2 per plant, I will be lookin alright.


----------



## next (Jun 5, 2015)

Tried to make up for the lack of pictures, so I took a pic of each branch of the Narco #2 after I trimmed her. Wow she looks yummy. Made a lil collage for u guys I think she had 15 braches, 16 including the top. Nice thick frosty nugs all the way down. She kinda STINKS, my woman said I should call her cat piss. She is tired of me shoving plants under her nose, and this plant is the reason why. She is pungent. 
View attachment 2015-06-04 22.39.46.jpg


View attachment 2015-06-04 22.40.28.jpg


View attachment 2015-06-04 22.41.05.jpg



View attachment 2015-06-04 22.41.45.jpg


----------



## next (Jun 5, 2015)

Here she is before trimming and hanging, the collage pics don't do her justice, it only shows small pieces of each stem. She will hopefully give me 3 zips or sumthin, she filled up half my drying box.
View attachment 20150604_204726.jpg


Oops, this is the Narco #1 i think.. lol  or else its ww#1, hard to remember
View attachment 20150604_103449.jpg


Here she is in the box, in the middle is the ww#1, left and right sides are the narco#2
View attachment 20150604_221952.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Jun 5, 2015)

I see some frost on those buds. Enjoy Next.


----------



## next (Jun 5, 2015)

Here are the pics I have of the Red Poison. Her root ball was stunted, only about 1/4 or 1/3 the size of the rest of the plants. Must explain why she acted differently, and required much more nutes.

I could explain the pics, but a pic is worth 1000 words so here they are.

View attachment 20150604_202832.jpg


View attachment 20150604_202907.jpg


View attachment 20150604_202924.jpg


View attachment 20150604_202950.jpg


View attachment 20150604_204431.jpg


View attachment 20150604_204423.jpg


----------



## next (Jun 5, 2015)

MR1 said:


> I see some frost on those buds. Enjoy Next.




Thanks for sticking with me MR1. I need to stop over and see what your up to. Spring is such a busy time of year..

Happy Tokin

**The root ball of the Red Poison smelled Delicious!!! Like berries!**


----------



## next (Jun 5, 2015)

Here is the WW#2, not real crystally but there was lots to her. Smelled like cucumbers when i cut her down 

View attachment 20150530_204508.jpg


----------



## next (Jun 5, 2015)

Here is Narco#1, turned out better than expected. I think it's hard to go wrong with the Narcotherapy from Cream of the Crop.

View attachment 20150604_231702.jpg


----------



## next (Jun 5, 2015)

Gunna get my cure on! They are still a lil wet, so I will burp them / lay them out on a glass table from time to time. I jar them when the outside is crispy, but the inside still a little moist. Not to the point of stem snappage. This is 3 of the 5 plants. Should get another 2 jars worth hopefuly. Not sure how much these still have to shrink. I haven't weighed anything

View attachment 20150604_232404.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Jun 5, 2015)

No problem Next, I hope I have not tainted your thread. I have nothing on here anymore, all deleted. Thanks anyway.


----------



## next (Jun 5, 2015)

Meh, if you did, I enjoyed your company either way. No room for drama anyways.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jun 6, 2015)

looks great bro!


----------



## budz4me (Jun 7, 2015)

grats on harvest!!!


----------



## next (Jun 10, 2015)

The one jar on the right doesn't count 

View attachment ddd.jpg


----------



## next (Jun 10, 2015)

They are all dried / cured to the point where they smoke well. Just blazed a johnny of the last narco #2 that came down. I'm quite happy with the end result. Thankyou for stopping by, hope someone out there enjoyed it, or maybe learned something. 

The thread will continue over here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71503

Heres the latest Satori pic 

View attachment 20150611_095218.jpg


----------



## next (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks to be right around 7 oz's, give or take.

White widow #1 had 32 grams

White widow #2 pulled off 42 grams

Narcotherapy #1 came out on top with 46 grams

Narcootherapy #2 came in with 38 grams

Red Poison had 32 grams

I weighed them in the jars, not 100% on the scales accuracy but should be close give or take a few grams on each plant. Not real great as far as gpw, I think its like 1gram per 2 watts but i'll take it.


----------



## next (Jun 14, 2015)

That red poison oh man, the flavor and smell.. I can't tell if its diesel fuel or some type of berry, but its some potent smelling, and awesome plant. I encourage people out there to give it a shot, the taste is amazing, as is the smoke.

If you smoke the narcotherapy I suggest you have no plans for the next 3 hours. You stumble around like a zombie, your train of thought is no where to be found. It stands up to its name, "To disable one part of the mind or body so that you can experience things in a new light" or sumthin like that. Great for wandering around the yard, tending to the gardens. Might be best enjoyed with a partner, we became very forgetful and that may cause a hazard if you were solo.


----------

